# Grinder indecision



## jwphillips (Feb 12, 2015)

Undecided about Iberital MC2 - seems unattractive but well priced thru Happy Donkey and has solid reviews. Can't find much info on Quick Mill Model 80 which visually looks more the part but is a step up again in cost. I guess I'm ultimately keen on a Mignon. As a relative novice with a Gaggia Classic is spending £280 on a Mignin going to prove a better bet. Strong unilateral opinions needed.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get a Graef. Or buy the Ascaso that is for sale in Glasgow on here.

If you have the cash for a Mignon that's a far superior option if you're set on buying new, although your money will go further with a second hand, ex commercial grinder.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mignon is a great grinder, but going for a used grinder will get you more for your buck.

Used Ex commercial grinder even better.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A Mignon is going to be a better long-term grinder than the QM80 or MC2

I've owned an MC2 and used a QM80 on several occasions

The MC2 is a great grinder for the price bracket but there is a noticeable difference in grind/taste between MC2 and Mignon


----------



## jwphillips (Feb 12, 2015)

Ahh the Mignon it is...how to break the news to my missus and what colour......?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe tell her the mignon will mean less desire to upgrade, and let her pick the colour? I had an MC2 but soon wished I had spent the extra on a mignon. Also they are about the most domestically sympathetic grinder you can get in terms of looks and size. Once she's addicted to great coffee you can suggest the Robur....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jwphillips said:


> Ahh the Mignon it is...how to break the news to my missus and what colour......?


The Mignon is loads quieter than an MC2, looks really cool too in a retro1950's bubble gum machine way. You could always show her the alternative beasts that could be on the work top (I think Jeebsy had a photo of his Mazzer Royal next to his Mignon).

Colour wise I went for black. It's a colour that will always fit in and if you resell its a safe option (I like the Orange and yellow ones too but that's just me). The only other choice is which black to you go for gloss or Matt......I spent more time deliberating that than anything else with Bellabarista.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I went for Matt in the end......still wondering if gloss would have been better.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Right choice, Clive - gloss will show fingerprints more easily.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Right choice, Clive - gloss will show fingerprints more easily.


Thanks Patrick that's a weight off my mind all....I sold it nearly a year ago


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got matt, it was still a bit glossy, not totally flat. Would recommend it unless you want something ultra shiny


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> (I think Jeebsy had a photo of his Mazzer Royal next to his Mignon)


  P1030649 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Poor thing looks intimidated


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a Graef CM800 for £140 delivered

Andy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Right choice, Clive - gloss will show fingerprints more easily.


Oops!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL I can live with Gloss or wear gloves


----------



## BRYHER (May 23, 2012)

Hi just show you wife the picture above ask her which one she prefers ! If she pics the big one your into used commercials win win really, as the mignon is so good looking.

Good luck


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Love my gloss black Mignon. Really does a great job for me. Even at 260 odd quid my still wife constantly goes on about how much my coffee grinder cost. You can try as you might to explain why it cost what it cost and also try and justify it over a rubbish £30 special from Argos.

Well she ain't complaining about the wonderful coffee she gets every day. Tsk!!!!!!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Next time she wants shampoo, suggest washing up liquid. When she is explaining why not just say "aaah, like the grinder then"


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> Next time she wants shampoo, suggest washing up liquid. When she is explaining why not just say "aaah, like the grinder then"


Works for me! Mrs 666 likes Moulton Brown bath foam at £18 a bottle... Never miss the opportunity to remind her it's just nice smelling detergent.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> P1030649 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Love this photo. the Mignon looks like a miniature Lego version.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> P1030649 by wjheenan, on Flickr


My god look at that monster mazzer, trying to explain to my wife that our next grinder will be a "bit" bigger than our MC2 and this pic ain't helping lol

Live the paint on the mazzer BTW


----------



## Jerome (Feb 17, 2015)

What Glenn said!



Glenn said:


> A Mignon is going to be a better long-term grinder than the QM80 or MC2
> 
> The MC2 is a great grinder for the price bracket


----------

